# Brown Algae Bloom



## WuTang (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Ive had my new tank up for a month now doing weekly water changes and about a week ago I started seeing brown algae on the sides of the glass. I scrubbed it off and did a water change. Now it just seems to be getting worse and the water is getting cloudy no mater what I do. Do you guys know why this is happening or how to stop it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds like diatoms. I get them as well and my tanks have been running for 5+ years. All you can do is take a cloth and gently remove the diatoms from your tank, they also thrive on tanks that have silica sand as substrate so switching to a gravel substrate should help. You can also look into diatom filters.

I just keep wiping them off of everything every water change.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

It happens a lot in new tanks and as it matures it will go away on its own


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

I wuld just wipe down the tank. It seems to be an issue way more with sand as was stated befor when I first set up my tank it was about a weekly thing now mabe bout once amonth it pops up and I just wipe it back off again.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

What lights are you running and how long are they on for?


----------



## shadyshoal (Jul 19, 2010)

i have the same problem, my light has been on a lot too. is there a certain amount of light per day rule i should be following?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

lights should be on from 8-10hrs depending on what type of lighting. But brown alage appears from excess silica in the water or newly setup tanks. As the tank mature it should away on its own. Brown algae also grows wit minimum lights so your lighting is not the cause.


----------



## random (Jul 12, 2006)

Is brown spotted algae the same as the one mentioned here.?


----------

